# Ride/beach vacation near st. Pete/Sarasota Fl



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi, 

I'm kicking around the idea of doing a short vacation in the St. Petersburg, Sarasota Florida area but know very little on how it rates for bike riding. Would like to find 50-60 mile rides to do in the morning then spend the rest of the day enjoying the shore. Would be interested in a road bike rental but could do a cross setup. 
Anyone recommend a good home base location in the vicinity that meets the two objectives?
Would be going late May and can't pin point the better location to book hotel.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can share. 
Paul


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

I live in Sarasota. It's a quieter,smaller, bit more laid back area than St Pete.
The question I have for you is, What do you want to do off the bike? Would you be bringing a family?
If you want quiet, the beach and Old Florida I would suggest Casey Key http://www.caseykeyvacations.com/
Want high end with the beach? Look for Longboat Key rentals.
Then there's Anna Maria Island too. 
Want beach and nightlife? Then it's Siesta Key.
The above are if a beach is a priority.

Generally the farther from the beach, the cheaper the rates. There are plenty of places to stay in Sarasota. Rates should start to fall that time of year too.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow thank you for that great reply. I'd be traveling alone, and would be more interested in a quieter setting. Night life would entail not busy clubs but more casual drinking and environment.
I'd be fine staying a bit farther from the beach. For riding I was thinking more mix bag. Maybe an early ride away from the beach, but then look for more casual exploring rides along the shore. Still working things out as I learn more but getting some me time is key. Just can't do it without a bike for too many days. I'll check out Sarasota and maybe plan day trips near Anna Maria and the likes. Doesn't seem too far from what I can tell.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, make sure you check out the Pinellas bike trail. Looks like it has been extended to Honeymoon Island near the north end. I used to windsurf there and it is very nice. The north end may get you out of the congested areas and lead to some good road rides. Maybe check with one of the area clubs for areas that might have good road riding.

Hope this helps, Axlenut


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Do not know about Ryder. Village Bike Shop rents rents road bikes.
Ryder Bikes - Bradenton & Sarasota, FL - Trek, Giant, Felt, Quintana Roo, Guru, Haro
Village Bikes »

The ride from end to end Anna Maria and Longboat is about 70 miles. If you continue across the Ringling Bridge, through Marina Jack parking lot (caution for cars backing out), hit the MUT (sidewalk) at the end of the lot, turn right after Selby's Gardens (bike lane), continue on to Osprey Ave (referenced in S. King's "Duma Key"), at the second light make a right on Siesta Key, at the second light veer right through Siesta Key Village, past the world famous Siesta Beach, turn around at the end of the Key and return the same way to add another 25 to 30 miles. On the return route use The MUT-parking lot-MUT (sidewalk against traffic), veer left towards the bait shop, under Ringling Bridge and re-enter the bike lane at the foot of the bridge going the right way. Most of it has bike lane.

That is a Sarasota 100 mile route. It is a shame you will not be here for preseason baseball, there is another 100 mile route that runs past 2 camps on the mainland. Sarasota/Manatee bicycle club has that route posted on line.
The Sarasota Manatee Bicycle Club

Will check back if you have any questions.


----------

